# Cheap roundpen



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

How far down are the landscape timbers set in the ground? The nylon fence, how many strands?


----------



## hhkcdevries (May 12, 2012)

I put the them roughly 2 ft down (22 inches) . They could have went further, but I was tired of digging (I would suggest the full 2 feet though).. I used 3 strands of nylon fencing. I bought the roll of 600 ft for $45. It was the strongest they had that wasn't wire.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a bunch of push-in rods and with a single strand of electric ribbon, 1/2" it takes about 45 min to set it up. Horses have been behind electric so they don't test it.


----------



## hhkcdevries (May 12, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I have a bunch of push-in rods and with a single strand of electric ribbon, 1/2" it takes about 45 min to set it up. Horses have been behind electric so they don't test it.


I work with horses of all attitudes, ages, and knowledge So I NEED the sturdiness! (I was tired of working with the horses in a square pen.)

That is a great idea for someone who just wants it for a horse that knows a round pen though!  

The nylon fencing I use has tiny wire in it so it can be converted to electric if I ever need to. Shouldn't need it though, because the pen is pretty darn strong.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Did you think about using the landscaping timbers for cap boards versus the 2X4's? They'd be stronger. You'd have to set more posts though. Hmmmm ideas whirling LOL


----------



## hhkcdevries (May 12, 2012)

I had thought that, but this was the easiest solution I came up with that would do the job. I did most of it by myself so it had to be effective as far as time went too. Once I got the holes dug (you could use a post hole digger and save TONS of time), the 2nd most time consuming thing is putting up the boards around the top ( I was alone doing it). The gate took me about 1 1/2 hrs to build, and the fence took me MAYBE an hour, and that includes marking them off too.



Rascaholic said:


> Did you think about using the landscaping timbers for cap boards versus the 2X4's? They'd be stronger. You'd have to set more posts though. Hmmmm ideas whirling LOL


That's exactly why I put this up. To help with ideas. :wink:


----------



## hhkcdevries (May 12, 2012)

I should say this was the cheapest solution.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

That looks amazing! I'm off to count the pennies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cathren12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just curious if you are still happy with your solution. I've been scouring the internet to see if anyone had done this... my husband suggested this weekend that we build us a round pen versus purchasing a new one cause everywhere we went to purchase the panels, they were already rusting or the stores didn't have enough material in for us to complete our round pen. Since we just finished putting up new fencing we are still in the wood mentalitly  Let me know if you discovered any tricks or regrets. Many Thanks, Cathy


----------



## hhkcdevries (May 12, 2012)

I am VERY happy with it. I use it almost every day. I've had a couple horses I'm breaking try to break through and they were stopped dead in their tracks. It IS MORE than worth the money spent 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

